# genetics



## R.L. Bee (Mar 8, 2006)

Does genetics play a role in bee survival on natural cell, or will any bee given the chance fight off the mites and survive.Does one type off bee seam to do better on natural size cell than another.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Everything plays a part in everything.









I think any bee on natural sized cell seems to do well. There are certainly genetic tendancies that are helpful. Good immune systems. Hygenic behavior. Tendency to build smaller cells. Tendency to shut down brood rearing when it's not necesarry, causing natural breaks in the brood cycle. I'm sure all of these help.

I think the best bee for a given location is probably already living there on it's own.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesnaturalcell.htm
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesferal.htm


----------



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

--Does one type off bee seam to do better on natural size cell than another.--(R.L.)

Hello R.L.,

The question of what type of bee does better on small cell does not necessarily indicate which type of bee will perform well in your area. If you choose bees that are suited for your environment, this will have a direct impact on how well they do on small cell.

Small cell does not remove the need to choose the right bee for your area. The fundamental beekeeping practices still apply and work best with small cell. So ask your neighbor beekeepers what bee does best for them, and this will be the bee that will do best for you.

I recommend that you ask Iddee who lives in NC, he would surly be able to assist you in this decision, and I will suspect he may suggest the Italian bee or feral type bee which seems to do well for most beekeepers in this region.


----------



## Alienor (Mar 16, 2005)

Here in Germany I know some strains of bees which can't build SC on their own before regressed but can do brood very well in drawn SC comb.
I saved some Carnica this way which were unable to build up 4.9 foundation but did very well if drawn 4.9 was available.
The next generations after +5 weeks could handle 4.9er foundation.
In my Buckfast strains nearly all could build SC from beginning but this may be due to Elgon (monticola) or anatolica breed. 
German Carnicas seem to have a touch of inbred.
And at present it is not possible to explain the conception of different cell sizes at different times in the hives, the guys just don't believe this and are not willing to give it a try.
Clean wax is also not a point of discussion and this after 28 yrs of treating with all kinds of pesticides.
It is very difficult just to talk about this in a country where 95% of the beeks are hobbyists with 12 hives and about 69yrs in average.


----------

